# husqvarna 235 chainsaw



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm replacing the gas lines in the saw.Found the duck bill in the tank.This saw has the tank part of the housing.Unable to put the duck bill back in the tank.There is a small screen next to the return line going to the primer bulb,how to you remove the screen so I can reinstall the duck bill.I have tried to pick the screen out with a pick,with no success.appreciate ya'll advice.

thanks,
Jerry


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry about the wording,of this thread.I was in a hurry.Hope you can help me on how reinstall the duckbill back in the tank vent.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I was a bit confused with the first post.  On ones I have dealt with there has been a metal retainer ring that holds the retainer piece to the gas cap. If you have such a retainer ring, you can just press it back into place. If not the saw will work fine without it. It's main purpose it to keep the gas cap from getting lost. On some gas caps there is a rubber nipple that keeps the fuel from leaking out of the cap. Sears.com has the gas cap/retainer piece for $5.65. if you need to order one.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Rentahusband this duckbill is in the chainsaw housing just above the gas tank,which the gas tank and the housing is one piece.I had to go to the small engine shop,and they told me to drill a hole in the vent plug and use a screw to pull the bronze vent plug out to reinstall the duckbill.It worked great,all is well.I will have to order a new bronze vent plug.

Jerry


----------

